# Rancilio Rocky - doser or non doser



## chilliupnorth (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi

Im looking at getting a Rocky grinder (and a silvia machine) for home use as an upgrade for my old and battered machine.

I can't decide if i would be better off getting a Rocky doser or non doser.

It will be for home use and probably just griding as i go (as that's what i do now) so that the coffee doesn't go stale once ground.

hence i was thinking i would be better off getting the non doser version, but was hoping someone could advise me.

cheers

andy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Personally I'd choose the non-doser version.

Easier to clean and with a lower volume there is not as much of a requirement for speed.


----------



## alemarengo (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I'm looking for a pre-owned/used Rancilio Rocky, since a new one is a little too expensive.

Here in Italy, now it's very difficult to find a new one in reseller market. It's easier to buy it abroad. Strange...









Anyway, I found two announcements for the same kind of used Rocky, white version.

You could find them here and here.

I just asked to the dealers about the age of the each of them. The new one is in aluminium.

What do you suggest? What should I expect to have if I should buy one? Not efficiente burrs, terrible noise, etc?

Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## rmat (Aug 25, 2012)

This one is a better deal: http://annunci.ebay.it/annunci/attrezzature-industriali/udine-annunci-udine/macinino-caffe-mazzer-industriale/35659835


----------



## golden1 (Jan 21, 2012)

i have the new doserless model. Clumping is a big problem... but a few swift smacks on carefully placed hocky puck get rid of most of them

Noise wise, it's not *loud* but its not exactly scilent, ifyaknowwhatimean.

there's a knack to getting one dialed in correctly, and i'd recommend using PTFE tape to tighten up the lower burr carrier, and do the simple step-less mod (take off the thingy that holds the hopper in place, and reverse it)

The burrs are supposed to last for a few thousand pounds of coffee...

but as happy donkey have replacements on sale for £18... you may as well start out with a fresh set...

(ps. the aluminium looks great, but picks up fingerprints like you wouldn't believe)


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

I have the doserless too. Have also removed the portafilter holder bit too as it makes filling the pf easier. I don't make enough continuous espressos to need the doser..... Less waste this way and grind on demand for each shot. Clumping solved by using the cocktail stick wiggle in the basket before weighing and pulling.

Interested in more info on the "simple stepless mod" please........?

Ian


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

golden1 said:


> do the simple step-less mod (take off the thingy that holds the hopper in place, and reverse it)


Could you post a link? There seems to be a few different mods out there and my first loop at this put me off the idea.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I've not used either model, so take this with a pinch of salt.

Generally, with the doser/dosered decision you are choosing between two problems, clumpinness from the doserless, or grind retention in the doser. Both types can suffer from retention in the chute.

The question is which one of those affects the pour, and which is the most inconvenient.

My preference is dosered. I have a flexy plastic spoon to flick grinds out of the chute, and a pastry brush to get any residues out of the doser, but what goes into portafilter is perfect.

Most grinders seem to have some kind of issue.


----------



## alemarengo (Jan 2, 2013)

Guys, I thank for your suggestion. I'm really stuck in this choice 'cause anyway it will end, I'll have to go beyond my current budget.

Last question: maybe it's very stupid as I am, but forgive me. What's the meaning of "stepless" grinder? What does it mean? I read about some MDF mods in order to make it stepless, like IanP wrote, but I didn't understand in what it consists... Sorry!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Stepless means there are no defined intervals between settings

With a stepped grinder, imagine a cog, each tooth is 1 step. You cannot go half a tooth or 1/4 of a tooth, just move in 1 step increments.

Stepless means you have infinite control.

The downside is that the setting is not easily repeatable.

A Vario gives you micro adjustment (1 tooth plus a bit either side for ease of comparison


----------

